# Is Nathaniel garro still alive



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi all I was wondering if the golden oldie garro was still alive.

Thanks

-Bryan


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yes


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks mate i just finished reading flight if the 
Einstein and i was curious.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

wow. that was quick.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

neferhet said:


> wow. that was quick.


That's what she said! :laugh:

Wait, hold on.....


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

You mean in 40k? Not likely no. As of the Heresy novels to date, yes.


----------



## Deo Duce Comite Ferro (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been under the impression Garro was still alive.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

In 40k? What would give you that impression? There is nothing to even remotely hint at that he is still alive.


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

not to spoil anytjhing, but listen to Oath of Moment, Sword of Truth, Legion of One and Burden of Duty (in that order) to hear what happens to Garro after the Eisenstein


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

friar76 said:


> not to spoil anytjhing, but listen to Oath of Moment, Sword of Truth, Legion of One and Burden of Duty (in that order) to hear what happens to Garro after the Eisenstein


Sure that's 30k. As for 40k, nada.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

friar76 said:


> not to spoil anytjhing, but listen to Oath of Moment, Sword of Truth, Legion of One and Burden of Duty (in that order) to hear what happens to Garro after the Eisenstein


Has there been any talk of publishing these in print? I'm an avid reader, but terrible with audio books.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Wait, hold on.....


She said that too


----------



## friar76 (Jul 10, 2012)

Personally I dont know. The scripts may be printed, but as for transfer to novella I am not sure. I usually listen to them when I am working by myself at work, as I have a few hours when I have no other contact with anyone, so helps pass the time. They are roughly an hour long, so you could try to listen to them e.g. at the gym, driving to work, etc...


----------

